# porter cable 7800 drive shaft



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

Question for all the guys that use the porter cable 7800. When u change the drive shaft in the sander, porter cable insists that you use their expensive grease. Well when I tried to get some of it and nobody that sells parts had it. That led me to the conclusion that most people probably werent using it. So what do you guys use to lube your drive shafts? I know I shouldnt have written that but couldnt resist.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

non_cents said:


> Question for all the guys that use the porter cable 7800. When u change the drive shaft in the sander, porter cable insists that you use their expensive grease. Well when I tried to get some of it and nobody that sells parts had it. That led me to the conclusion that most people probably werent using it. So what do you guys use to lube your drive shafts? I know I shouldnt have written that but couldnt resist.


I use their grease. I ordered it from all-wall, I have three porta=cables, and one tube of it will last me past my lifetime, just brake down and order you a tube of it.


----------



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

yea thats what I was inclined to do. money wasnt the issue. It was time. The shaft broke and I replaced it but had no lube. None of the companys had it in stock and I needed to use the tool. It was a week to ten days for the stuff to come in. That stuff is SPECIAL!


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

KY works well also and is readily available:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> KY works well also and is readily available:whistling


I hear there is a new KY intense that makes the shaft spin a lot faster thereby increasing the vacuum suction around the sander head for a more pleasurable sanding experience. :shifty:


----------



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

Ha ! I asked for it didnt I. The problem with that KY intense is that it HEATS up the shaft ! Isnt that what we are trying to aviod. LOL. Im sure that this thread will be closed soon.


----------

